# New to this.



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys, just got a fly rod and it's obvious I have no idea what I'm doing. Anyone not have anything planned this weekend or next and want to help a guy out? Thanks!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try watching some videos on YouTube too. Just remember, 10 and 2, 10 and 2, 10 and 2, 10 and 2. Also, whipping the rod around will not result in more distance lol. I still can't false cast but when I'm having trouble I constantly remind myself of 10 and 2 and to slow things down a bit.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's all about practice. 

That's what I keep telling myself everytime I attempt to throw my cast next out. I'm one for three on good throws. 
Back to the pool to practice more...


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

It's going to be extremely frustrating for a while. You have to find the right mix of power and control. Starting fast to pick the line up, then slowing as you go back, then power forward. It's going to take time to get that timing right. The rod should do all of the work.

Most newbies tend to focus on one thing and forget about something else. Like casting from 10 to 2, but not waiting long enough on the back cast to load the rod, or vice versa.

I would start out with very little line out and work on getting the 10-2 motion as well as timing on the backcast. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Here check this out it should help some. It was shared yesterday on a FB post of the Bay Fly Fisher.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Orvis has all sorts of good instructional videos as does lefty kreh. Check out some YouTube and take it to the yard.


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been working on it a little, I've definitely gotten better. About 1 in 5 of my casts are acceptable. The 2 and 10 thing helped me the most. Thanks alot everyone.


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

Remember this, before you begin your back cast, make sure there is no slack line between the tip of your rod and the end of the fly line. Those little snakey loops means you are going to be moving your rod tip higher and higher before the line even begins to lift out of the water. Strip in the line to rid that slack before you begin the back cast. My own observations is that this is the number one fault beginners have.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

U are right no slack is very important, I believe the biggest issue for a beginner is letting that back cast almost completely un-roll and begin to load the rod before they start their forward cast, it's not a bad idea to watch your back cast to help w/that timing. If U can make a good back cast (it's the harder of the two) the forward cast is easy-peezy. :yes:


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

I try to get folks to count "one potato, two potato" before starting the forward cast. Your right, beginners are apt to start the forward cast before the line lays out enough to make a good forward cast.

One more thing, and I know I am going to get beat all over the head and shoulders for saying this. Forget about the 10 o'clock 2 'o'clock thing. I believe that rule started with teaching mountain trout fly fishing. For salt water fishing, I think to teach the back cast, have the beginner hold the rod out in front parallel with the water surface (or pointing at the fly) strip out any slack, then accelerate the rod up to "about" the two o'clock position. And you don't have to have the rod, vertical; just make sure the forward cast is in the same plane as the back cast, i.e. no tip looping.

Do the thing that is the most comfortable. Like throwing a baseball, a quarter sidearm is more comfortable than throwing directly over head.

OK; too wordy, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

yep I agree the 10-2 thing it is just a starting point, for a short cast. Short cast short stroke. Long cast long stroke .


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Quit crying and go to 'sexyloops' site. If that can't get you throwing a tight loop with in an hour you may never be able to throw a nice line. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

:notworthy: U funny Ditz, but that's not true. There is a lot of good info on Sexy loops but their verbiage can be confusing to someone just getting started.
I guess no one watch the vid I stuck in this post that is it in a nut shell work up from there.
Casting is easy if you put in the time and understand how to load your rod and keeping a straight line path of your rod tip. Tight loops in 1 hour is a lot to expect for most w/out a hands on instruction from a certified casting instructor :shifty:.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I can sure appreciate your thoughts. I found the site several years ago after I had been fly fishing for many years. In short order I found out the advantage of tight loops and how to attain them on sexyloops. I has also been trying to learn to double haul and in a few short minutes I had it down along with the tight loops and it totally changed my fly game. That site today is much larger that it was then. The casting videos were a game changer for me. You have to realize that not every location in the US has decent access to any professional training. Hell, where I started fly fishing I have never seen anyone doing it and fly gear was and is only available by mail. I will say that today there now is a actual fly shop that is only about an hours drive but that was not true for many years of my fly tossing. Books were my only access to any instruction and was years before the internet. Sexyloops changed my game totally. Just from my perspective I found no problem with the verbage. The videos of the gal that was being taught from ground zero were eye opening to me. I am a Lefty fan and I even have found his and many other videos lacking. Sexyloops really did it for me and I highly recommend the site. I certainly agree that the training perspective is quite different from the norm but I found it to be excellent. 

I hope you don't find this to be argumentative and that is definitely not my intent. I do however stick by my original statement and believe that most anyone can learn to be a decent fly caster in a short order. Casting and fishing being two different things. I do not consider myself a good fly caster and have never had the chance get pro help. Probably too old to do so now. You know the old adage about old dogs and new tricks.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I'm 65 and love to learn new tricks so how old are U? I want to learn to use a Switch rod next, hear it's a little less work than a single hand rod. I'm always lookin' for ways to cut down on work. To be fair I haven't been on SLs in a long time. I know I had a hell of a time trying to figure out what they were talking about when it came to a snake roll is one example that comes to mind :yes:. I'm a Mel Krieger fan may he RIP and started w/one of his vids. After about a year into it had a hands on w/Tim Rajeff that was fun.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay maybe short order, 1 hour I got my doubts. Most are still wonderin' what the heck is tippet in that 1st hour :001_huh:.


----------

